# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  ارسلوا سلامكم إلى فاطمه الزهراء(عليها السلام)

## ساقي العطاشا

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء



نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء




الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي ساقي العطاشا

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## أناشيد المطر

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## زهورالريف

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## شوق المحبة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله  
السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة  
السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة  
السلام عليك ياممتحنة  
السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة 
السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم  
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم  
السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم  
السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم  
السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم  
السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم  
السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم  
السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم  
السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم  
السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء 
السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها  
السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام  
السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده  
السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر  
السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين 
السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام 
السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام  
السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام  
السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام  
السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام  
السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام  
السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام  
السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء 
السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية 
السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله 
السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية 
السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية 
السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية 
السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة 
السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة 
السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين  
السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن  
السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن  
السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين  
السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين  
السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين  
السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء




مــ ش ــكوور خ ــيي ..


وج ــعله ربي في ميزان أع ــمالك ..


ع ــطاك ربي الــ ع ــافية ..


مووفق لكل خ ــيرر ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء
*

----------


## كبرياء

*السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## غرام أحباب

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك ياسيدتي ومولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء*
*السلام على ام الحسن والحسين* 
*السلام على بنت خاتم النبيين*
*السلام على زوجة سيد الوصيين*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*السلام عليكـِ يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليكـِ أيتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليكـِ يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليكـِ ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلكـ الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن المسقط المظلوم 

السلام عليكـِ ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِـ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليكـِ يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليكـِ يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليكـِ يا مولاتي المظلومة المقهورة المسروقة المضطهدة

السلام عليكـِ يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليكـِ يا مولاتي وعلى ابيكـِ النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجكـِ امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائكـِ الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِـ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليكـِ يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليكـِ يا بنت خير خلق الله

السلام عليكـِ أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليكـِ أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليكـِ أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليكـِ أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليكـِ أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِـ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء
*



*يعطيكـ العافية أخي ساقي العطاشا

ورحم الله والديكـ وقضى حاجتكـ* 

*ببركة محمد وال محمد*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## بنت الاجاويد

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## أحلى زهر

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله*  
*السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الطاهرة*  
*السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة*  
*السلام عليك ياممتحنة*  
*السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة* 
*السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم*  
*السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 
*السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم*  
*السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم*  
*السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم*  
*السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم*  
*السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء* 
*السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها*  
*السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام*  
*السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده*  
*السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر*  
*السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين* 
*السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام* 
*السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام*  
*السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء* 
*السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية* 
*السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله* 
*السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية* 
*السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية* 
*السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية* 
*السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة* 
*السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة* 
*السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين*  
*السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين*  
*السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء*
*ورحمة الله وبركاته .*

----------


## صمت السنين

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله* 

*السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الطاهرة* 

*السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة* 

*السلام عليك ياممتحنة* 

*السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة*

*السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم* 

*السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم* 

*السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم* 

*السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم* 

*السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم* 

*السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء*

*السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها* 

*السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام* 

*السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده* 

*السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر* 

*السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين*

*السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام*

*السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام* 

*السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء*

*السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية*

*السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله*

*السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية*

*السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية*

*السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية*

*السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة*

*السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة*

*السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين* 

*السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين* 

*السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء*
*ورحمة الله وبركاته .*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## coffe

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## أسرار الليل

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## احلى غرام

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## أحلى زهر

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## أحلى زهر

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## حكايا الشموع

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## أحلى زهر

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## الأمل الوردي

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------


## زهرة القلوب

السلام عليك يابنت رسول الله 

السلام عليك ايتها الصديقة الظاهرة 

السلام عليك يامظلومة يامقهورة 

السلام عليك ياممتحنة 

السلام على تلك الأضلاع المكسورة

السلام على المحسن السقط المظلوم 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَسْموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَهْضوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الْمَحْروم 

السَّلامُ علَى السِّرِّ الْمَكْتوم 

السَّلام عَلى الْمُتَصَرِّفَةِ في النُّجوم 

السَّلام عَلى كاشِفَةِ الْهُمومِ وَالْغـُموم 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ أَحَبَّها غَيْرُ مَلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلى التّي مَنْ عَرَفَها لَهُ حَقُّ مَعْلوم 

السَّلامُ عَلَيكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهْراء

السلام عليك يا مولاتي يا فاطمة الزهراء التي ازهر الكون بنورها 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي التي هي كفؤ الإمام 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي المظلومه المقهوره المسروقه المضطهده 

السلام عليك يا من كان مهرها الكوثر 

السلام عليك يا مولاتي وعلى ابيك النبي الأكرم وعلى زوجك امير المؤمنين وعلى ابنائك الحجج المعصومين

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضِّرْغام

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ الشِّهيد الْهُمام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَمِّ النّازِلاتِ في الْخِيام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أُمِّ السّادَةِ الْعِظام 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الْبَطَلِ الْمِقْدام 

السَّلامُ عَلى مُدَبِّرَةِ الأُمورِ وَالأَيّام 

السَّلامُ عَلى أَصْلِ البِدايةِ وَالْخِتام 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

السلام عليك يابنت خير البرية

السلام عليك يا بنت خير خير خلق الله

السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية

السلام عليك أيتها الحوراء الانسية

السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية

السلام عليك أيتها المحدثة العليمة

السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المغصوبة

السَّلامُ عَلى مُضيئَةِ الْجَبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى زَوْجَةِ الضّارِبِ بِالسَّيْفَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى حَليلةِ الطّاعِنِ بِالرُّمْحَيْن 

السَّلامُ عَلى مَنْ نُصِبَ لَهَا الْكَمين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الحَْقِّ الْمُبين 

السَّلامُ عَلى الْحَبْلِ الْمَتين 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكِ يا سَيِّدَتي وَمَولاتي يا فاطِمَة الزَّهراء

----------

